

David and Goliath - adbachman
http://figure53.com/notes/2014-02-04-david-and-goliath/

======
hoopism
This needs a better title. I commend you on the empathy aspect. I tend to
think all people involved have much less sinister aspirations than people
thing. The problem is that lawyers get involved and people become convinced
that they have to move first or be conquered.

Sorry to hear about the headache.

------
reustle
This is unfortunate to hear as I liked the things FiftyThree has been
building. It's interesting to see how different types of founders handle these
issues as their companies grow up.

